# Building Lizard Tank?



## Sarah11 (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi guys,

Im thinking of building my own Tank for some pygmy Beardeds out of wood but im not sure what to varnish the wood with so it doesnt get damaged if it gets wet, but also so it doesnt create health problems for the lizards. Any ideas?

Sarah


----------



## hurcorh (Jan 9, 2011)

id use marine ply for starts. it doesnt welt when wet. or maybe melamine. i use a water based varnish. at least 4 coats id say and leave it for a week to cure. go into ur hardware store and ask for a water based varnish.


----------



## animush (Jan 9, 2011)

If you use melamine and seal the gaps inside, you shouldn't need any varnish.


----------



## rockstar_jones (Jan 9, 2011)

If you use plywood you can get pond sealers that will make it completely watertight etc.

I have used Crommelin brand pond sealer from the colour range with great success. Can special order it through Bunnings and other places. Just paint on 2-3 good coats and leave for 5-7 days and it's bulletproof. Have used other brands but found the Crommelin one takes the prize.

Michael


----------



## animush (Jan 9, 2011)

rockstar_jones said:


> If you use plywood you can get pond sealers that will make it completely watertight etc.
> 
> I have used Crommelin brand pond sealer from the colour range with great success. Can special order it through Bunnings and other places. Just paint on 2-3 good coats and leave for 5-7 days and it's bulletproof. Have used other brands but found the Crommelin one takes the prize.
> 
> Michael



I would be interested in seeing a picture of one of your enclosures sealed this way, specifically a coloured one  Do you have any pictures you could share?


----------



## Sarah11 (Jan 10, 2011)

thanks guys!


----------

